# Car ownership in your country



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

What's the latest data for percent of households owning a car in your country?

In the U.S., about 89% of households own cars. Most of these households are two-or-more-car households. Aside from the inner portions of the major cities and perhaps the poorer areas, most adults and 16-18's are licensed to drive, and own their own car. A car is a very common 16th birthday present here. Even if the town you're in is very walkable (as a lot of small towns in Minnesota are), you'll still see a lot of people driving 2-5 blocks to get to their destination rather than walking or cycling. For example, a friend of my sister lives less than a half-mile (about 800m) from her high school, yet insisted on her parents driving her until she got a car, at which point she started driving herself. For many people in the United States, the legs have really become vestigial appendages.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Urban areas are often much more walkable than rural areas - stuff is much closer together, and also due to the fact that a car in an urban area can be a real pain in the ass to keep and maintain, let alone just get to where you want to go. I have been around Washington, DC a bit, and not ONCE have I seen a gas station within DC.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here, in Hungary, we have about 300-350 (2007 data is 300) cars per 1000 people. 

I have only driven in Budapest on a few occasions, maybe once a month. Else I use public transport.


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

UK 

In 1989 each car was used for an average of 30 trips per week, which declined to 24 by 2006. The distance travelled by car per week dropped slightly

Car-licence holding among adults is the highest in rural areas, with 85% of households having one - a link to the availability of public transport

Nearly half - 46% - of households have a relatively low annual mileage of 1-5,000 miles, while 10% travel more than 15,000 miles per year. 

average engine size fell by 3.6% to 1,692cc last year. 

Concern over pump prices saw the number of electric and hybrid cars on Britain's road increase from 48,000 in 2008 to 62,000 last year.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

420 passenger cars per 1000 people here in Poland (as of 1st January 2009), more than 500/1000 when commercial vehicles included. The highest indicators are in small cities (<50k citizens) - 525cars/1000people average. The lowest in midsize cities (100k-200k citizens) - 360/1000 average. AFAIK cities with the highest indicator in Poland are Katowice and Gliwice (both in Katowice urban area) with disastrous 700 vehicles/1000 people.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

In Brazil its 1 car per 6.5 inhabitants (1 per 4.8 if light commercials are included). 

In Sao Paulo state it's 1 car per 3 people.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Car ownership rates will be very different than vehicle ownership rates. According to the German automotive industry association the top 6 in the year 2010 are as follows:

*Car ownership/1,000 residents*

1. Gibraltar (745)
2. Monaco (741)
3. Luxembourg (680)
4. Iceland (651)
5. Italy (608.5)
6. Canada (588.8)

http://www.luxembourgforbusiness.lu/small-countries-own-most-cars


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

I made a map a few months ago showing the number of vehicles (cars, buses, trucks and motorbikes >50 cubic centimetres) per 1,000 inhabitants in Spain. Here it is:









The map is not totally correct since I used the number of vehicles is from 2008 and the population data for 2009 (which was higher than in 2008), but anyway, there's no a big difference.

There are some dark spots in some touristic places because many car rental companies register their vehicles there. Also there are some dark spots in the rich suburbs of Madrid.

Apart from that, the cities generally have less cars per 1,000 inhabitants than the rural areas because the public transport is better.


----------



## Lockheed_F-22 (Feb 5, 2009)

In Lithuania it's above the EU average (500 cars to a 1,000 people) which is 525 cars per 1,000 people however those statistics are made before the recession, it now decreased by at least 5-10%


----------

